
Classic Bug Reports (2015) - luu
https://blog.regehr.org/archives/1270
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10309401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10309401)

------
hmhrex
I made a similar site that is a curated list of absurd software bugs called
[https://500mile.email](https://500mile.email)

I love reading stories like this, so I'm open to more suggestions!

